# Need To Catch Back Up



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok i got a bionic had it rooted and flashed the 1st liberty rom, then with all the talk of nexus i went back to stock and was like that for awhile and fell off the bandwagon. What do i need to do to go from completly stock like just bought to say Purity rom? i know there is new updates out like the .893? i also now there is a forever root but nothing like all together, can someone help me get back on the right track?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

aford89 said:


> Ok i got a bionic had it rooted and flashed the 1st liberty rom, then with all the talk of nexus i went back to stock and was like that for awhile and fell off the bandwagon. What do i need to do to go from completly stock like just bought to say Purity rom? i know there is new updates out like the .893? i also now there is a forever root but nothing like all together, can someone help me get back on the right track?


That depends on whether you want to flash the leaked 5.7.893 update or not. I don't think it's required for any of the current ROMs, but some say it has helped with data drops.

1. First, download and run dhacker's r3l3as3d root 43v3r root script here > http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/
It is a multi option script file. Use option #2 to root and 4ever root your stock setup.

2. If you want to update to the OTA leak, and you are truly stock, you just need download and flash the update file from the OP here > http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/

3. Install bootstrap or safestrap and flash the ROM of your choice. If you choose to try out safestrap please read the entire thread first. Since you were previously rooted & ROM'd I assume you know about bootstrap.

Obviously, you should read up a little on each of the referenced threads prior to jumping right in. I could be lying.


----------



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply i will hopefully be able to run some of these tonight, any downfalls? such as being able to get back to stock to take back to verizon if need be?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

aford89 said:


> Thanks for the reply i will hopefully be able to run some of these tonight, any downfalls? such as being able to get back to stock to take back to verizon if need be?


If you're really concerned about going back to stock, don't flash the OTA leak. Once it is flashed you cannot return the radio or kernel to the current stock release. You can always put the system back, just not the radio and kernel. While I seriously doubt that VzW would check those versions on a return, if you're paranoid you may want to skip it.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

I've returned 2 bionics that were rooted and running th3ory. Instead of going back to stock and all I completely bricked my phone. Wiped and formatted everything. Lol. Nothing came of it either.

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Pretty sure thats at least one reason why phones went from $200 to $299... when you root and flash, you void your warranty... If you screw it up, just man up and don't pawn your screw-up off on VZW. Just my personal opinion.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

_base2 said:


> Pretty sure thats at least one reason why phones went from $200 to $299... when you root and flash, you void your warranty... If you screw it up, just man up and don't pawn your screw-up off on VZW. Just my personal opinion.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That has nothing to do with the price increase...just VZW capitalizing, once again, on the vulnerability of the customers. The network (all other carriers suck around here), and grandfathered into unlimited data, is what keeps me at VZW. I don't think it makes much difference on VZW's end whether it's received rooted, stock, or bricked. They just flash it back to stock before it's shipped back to headquarters...only difference is you're not out the $599 (or whatever they charge you) for your voided device. If I'm gonna pay $300 for a phone, they better send a brand new replacement, not some refurb. We all know this isn't the case and that's why we'll continue to lie to them and do whatever we can to spend less


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> That has nothing to do with the price increase...just VZW capitalizing, once again, on the vulnerability of the customers. The network (all other carriers suck around here), and grandfathered into unlimited data, is what keeps me at VZW. I don't think it makes much difference on VZW's end whether it's received rooted, stock, or bricked. They just flash it back to stock before it's shipped back to headquarters...only difference is you're not out the $599 (or whatever they charge you) for your voided device. If I'm gonna pay $300 for a phone, they better send a brand new replacement, not some refurb. We all know this isn't the case and that's why we'll continue to lie to them and do whatever we can to spend less


Actually ... that's a very valid point... well at least I gave the moral high road a shot... lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Germanguy (Jul 13, 2011)

I am surprised that there have not been any more OTA leaks.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

And when there is, don't take them. The root path has been patched.


----------

